# Windows 7



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2010)

So far I am actually impressed, and pleasantly surprised, with Windows 7 as a whole.  There are some annoying little "pop up helpers" I'm trying to find out how to do away with but overall it's a very clean operating system.  There was an issue with windows explorer (not Internet explorer) freezing up but found an online fix at Microsoft.  The Media Center Software is great and easy to use and they've made it extremely simple to connect to a projector.  Still playing with it.  
The one real issue I have is Windows 7 does not play well with other operating systems, I need a win 7 installation or upgrade disc to repair Win 7 in a dual boot with Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) because of Windows propensity to set itself up as the only bootable OS and this feature becomes corrupted when adding a different OS, making Windows unbootable.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2010)

So, is it just Windows Explorer that was freezing up on you or the entire system?
My new Dell locks up frequently. I'll check out that Mircrosoft site.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 26, 2010)

Use Easy BCD to dual boot with 7.

Download EasyBCD 2.0.2 - NeoSmart Technologies


----------



## zzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had Windows 7 for a little over a year now and I've had no problems with it. IE is another story. It does freeze a lot, not sure why, and it is fustrating. I installed Chrome and it seems to be a lot better at not freezing but had to sacrifice some gadgets. What was the fix you found for IE? Was it IE8? That is the version I am usuing.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 26, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> So far I am actually impressed, and pleasantly surprised, with Windows 7 as a whole.  There are some annoying little "pop up helpers" I'm trying to find out how to do away with but overall it's a very clean operating system.  There was an issue with windows explorer (not Internet explorer) freezing up but found an online fix at Microsoft.  The Media Center Software is great and easy to use and they've made it extremely simple to connect to a projector.  Still playing with it.
> The one real issue I have is Windows 7 does not play well with other operating systems, I need a win 7 installation or upgrade disc to repair Win 7 in a dual boot with Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) because of Windows propensity to set itself up as the only bootable OS and this feature becomes corrupted when adding a different OS, making Windows unbootable.


I bought a new Compaq Presario Desktop PC with Windows 7 on it back in September or October.

It took a little getting used to, but so far it's been smooth sailing. At first there was some of those annoying "pop up helpers", but sorry, I don't remember how I disabled them. Actually, I think they might have just stopped on their own after a while.

My favorite internet browser (Avant) has crashed twice, but the same browser used to crash pretty regularly on my old system with XP. So I can't really complain about that.

So far it seems to be more stable than XP was. Explorer hasn't crashed yet (knocks on wood).


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Use Easy BCD to dual boot with 7.
> 
> Download EasyBCD 2.0.2 - NeoSmart Technologies



Cool!  I'll give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> So, is it just Windows Explorer that was freezing up on you or the entire system?
> My new Dell locks up frequently. I'll check out that Mircrosoft site.



Just windows explorer.  Here is where I went.

FIX&#58; The Explorer.exe process stops responding &#40;hangs&#41; when you use Windows Explorer that hosts a shell extension that was created by using MFC


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 26, 2010)

zzzz said:


> I've had Windows 7 for a little over a year now and I've had no problems with it. IE is another story. It does freeze a lot, not sure why, and it is fustrating. I installed Chrome and it seems to be a lot better at not freezing but had to sacrifice some gadgets. What was the fix you found for IE? Was it IE8? That is the version I am usuing.



It was windows explorer, not Internet Explorer, I don't use IE I use Firefox, Chrome or Opera.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 27, 2010)

The problem is that IE has compatibility issues with its old proprietary html 4 coding and the new hardware use of graphics for html 5 and the new M$ interpretation using hardware shadow registers.  The idea of interpreting while compiling for next time use is brilliant. It's quite like the branch predication first used in P4 and Centrino enabled processors. So why not make use of it in script interpretation whilst the browser is formatting the current page. The registers can be created and the pathways determined by the additional processor units.

IE 9 should be quite good and these crashes are supposed to be a thing of the past. You know, like FF is now 



Quantum Windbag said:


> Use Easy BCD to dual boot with 7.
> 
> Download EasyBCD 2.0.2 - NeoSmart Technologies



I find it far superior to purchase a couple of drives and dual boot rather than multiple OS's spread across partitions.  With the price of hard drives so low now, it is such a simple thing. 

I run 2 X 60GB SSD (RAID0) and 2 X 1TB IDE (RAID0) and am able to dual boot from BIOS. I image the cloned RAID0 drive every three months for the SSD's.

In that way, even if a drive fails, you have the other boot drive.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> So, is it just Windows Explorer that was freezing up on you or the entire system?
> My new Dell locks up frequently. I'll check out that Mircrosoft site.



You can do a fresh OEM install with your OEM key. It's the best and cleanest way to have a fast system. The OEM factory install will be quite a bit slower and they have bundled a lot of necessary software that even when removed serves to bloat the registry, etc.

I bet your problems will be over. 

If you ever need an optical disk for that OEM distro key, just PM me and I'll help you.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jan 3, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Use Easy BCD to dual boot with 7.
> 
> Download EasyBCD 2.0.2 - NeoSmart Technologies



That's what I did too. Works great.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2011)

I use a Win-7 machine at work.  It is a vast improvement over the geriatric XP - I refused an upgrade to Vista.   It's still not a Mac, but it doesn't make me want to take a sledgehammer to it.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I use a Win-7 machine at work.  It is a vast improvement over the geriatric XP - I refused an upgrade to Vista.   It's still not a Mac, but it doesn't make me want to take a sledgehammer to it.



Oh, Billy boy tried from Day 1.


----------



## Toro (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate the new Office for Windows 7, or at least Excel.  I could fly around on Excel on XP.  I think they've made it less dynamic.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 22, 2011)

Toro said:


> I hate the new Office for Windows 7, or at least Excel.  I could fly around on Excel on XP.  I think they've made it less dynamic.



Autcad and other major programs are following with the XML envelope.  Take a look at Autocad 2011 and you will see this.  The same has followed with M$ C# and other major languages.

It's standard and so simple. Programmers can create complete software customizations without having to run to libraries.  The content is database driven, so it is likely that you are not used to the new major version change and this is what is slowing you down. 

However, if you miss the "File Bar" there is an utility that will bring it back for Office 2010.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2011)

Toro said:


> I hate the new Office for Windows 7, or at least Excel.  I could fly around on Excel on XP.  I think they've made it less dynamic.



Just over a year ago I finally bought my wife Office 2007, she uses it at work and trains others to use it.  Well I've been using Office 2000 forever and the other day she asked me to send a document from her laptop to her desktop.  I opened it up, took one look, left it open and told her she was going to have to do it.


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2011)

I love W7. Forget how long it has been since I built my computer...but definitely less than a year.
I also upgraded my laptop from Vista to W7...no problems..

LOVE the themes and all too.

I don't use IE. Never even let it set up. 

FF has been driving me nuts lately though. Well, really it is iGoogle. Use it for my home page, and seems that daily it logs out..I have to log back in.
When that happens, it makes me have to log back into all things..such as forums. VERY annoying.

Anyone use iGoogle and have that problem??  From the little research I have done, it supposedly has to do with cookies/files I may need to go in and delete. Bleh


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kat said:


> I love W7. Forget how long it has been since I built my computer...but definitely less than a year.
> I also upgraded my laptop from Vista to W7...no problems..
> 
> LOVE the themes and all too.
> ...



Don't know about iGoole, hell, never heard of it but it's probably a setting in Firefox ya need to change.  
What's funny is I have no real problems with Win 7 but I really miss the simplicity and look of Linux.


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I love W7. Forget how long it has been since I built my computer...but definitely less than a year.
> ...



iGoogle is a customizable homepage, and I really like it a lot. May be a setting in FF, but which setting is what I don't know.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 23, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Restore the mode.  Right click on your Firefox link, choose "Properties" and add -safe-mode after the last " 

Double click the link and accept safe mode restoration. Then remove the -safe mode from the link.  

This will remove all customizations and will reset you to the original.  I don't use iGoogle. Just google as a web page.

iGoogle mines you for browsing data. Not you personally, just your habits. So does Google if you sign in. I don't do either.


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah I know, but so do all browsers. We can pretend they don't, but they do. 
And okay, will try that.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 23, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Not if you do not sign into any browser account Kat.  As well, not if you do not have any other programs sniffing your browser history and sending it out as well.

When you sign in, the right to sniff your browser is installed in the EULA.  If you don't sign in they don't.

They don't have that right. It's not a negative sniffing.   (negative billing comparison) 

Negative Sniffing.  I like the sound of that. Like America's Negative Growth.  

But, I could be wrong...  Been wrong many times


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




It doesn't bother me really. I don't do anything that matters. I mean those porn sites are all good, right?


----------



## Ropey (Jan 24, 2011)

Kat said:


> It doesn't bother me really. I don't do anything that matters. I mean those porn sites are all good, right?



   

Mum's the word...


----------



## Ravi (Jan 24, 2011)

Toro said:


> I hate the new Office for Windows 7, or at least Excel.  I could fly around on Excel on XP.  I think they've made it less dynamic.


I agree. When opening a file, you can no longer back button through folders...you have to start fresh at Libraries and drill your way down ... whatever good features Windows 7 has are totally nullified by this. I am sorry I ever upgraded.

I've searched on the internet for a fix with no luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya know, after using Windows 7 for a little while now I realize how much I miss Linux.  While 7 is a vast improvement over Pista it's still Windows, it's still not as sleek, well organized, configurable or secure as a Linux distro.  I'm seriously considering migrating back to Ubuntu, hell just ordered the Nvidia graphics card that will work with Ubuntu.  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 1, 2011)

After a short while Im happy with W7 64
I wish the transfer rate between drives was faster.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> After a short while Im happy with W7 64
> I wish the transfer rate between drives was faster.



Are you running on an UPS? If so, have you turned off the write cache buffer flushing?

*Click*


----------



## boedicca (Feb 1, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *So far I am actually impressed, and pleasantly surprised, with Windows 7 as a whole.*  There are some annoying little "pop up helpers" I'm trying to find out how to do away with but overall it's a very clean operating system.  There was an issue with windows explorer (not Internet explorer) freezing up but found an online fix at Microsoft.  The Media Center Software is great and easy to use and they've made it extremely simple to connect to a projector.  Still playing with it.
> The one real issue I have is Windows 7 does not play well with other operating systems, I need a win 7 installation or upgrade disc to repair Win 7 in a dual boot with Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) because of Windows propensity to set itself up as the only bootable OS and this feature becomes corrupted when adding a different OS, making Windows unbootable.




Me too.  Windows 7 sucks so far less than any other version of Windows to which an employer has subjected me that I actually do not hate it.   M$FT did a fine job on this one.


----------



## katrincarroll (Feb 14, 2011)

I always use Window 7 operating System in my pc. because its has many features like the driver facility all the driver is installed when you install the windows 7. windows take minimum requirement to install in pc.....


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Mac all the way and OSX.  Been a mac guy for 24 years now. Never crashes, never screws up, never does anything but computes. Gave up PCs with the Wang I had at McDonnell Douglas Astronautics when Judy Resnik told us all about Macs.  Never went back.

If its good enough for Hubble and the ISS, I guess its good enough for me.

Robert


----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> I use Mac all the way and OSX.  Been a mac guy for 24 years now. Never crashes, never screws up, never does anything but computes. Gave up PCs with the Wang I had at McDonnell Douglas Astronautics when Judy Resnik told us all about Macs.  Never went back.
> 
> If its good enough for Hubble and the ISS, I guess its good enough for me.
> 
> Robert





Will you buy me one???


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2011)

katrincarroll said:


> I always use Window 7 operating System in my pc. because its has many features like the driver facility all the driver is installed when you install the windows 7. windows take minimum requirement to install in pc.....



So how much did you get paid to post that little assessment?


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2011)

johnmathew said:


> Windows 7 is a version of Microsoft Windows, a series of operating systems produced by Microsoft for use on personal computers, including home and business desktops, laptops, netbooks, tablet PCs, and media center PCs.its a nice operating system and easy to use .....



Another paid advertiser?


----------



## Douger (Mar 5, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> So far I am actually impressed, and pleasantly surprised, with Windows 7 as a whole.  There are some annoying little "pop up helpers" I'm trying to find out how to do away with but overall it's a very clean operating system.  There was an issue with windows explorer (not Internet explorer) freezing up but found an online fix at Microsoft.  The Media Center Software is great and easy to use and they've made it extremely simple to connect to a projector.  Still playing with it.
> The one real issue I have is Windows 7 does not play well with other operating systems, I need a win 7 installation or upgrade disc to repair Win 7 in a dual boot with Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) because of Windows propensity to set itself up as the only bootable OS and this feature becomes corrupted when adding a different OS, making Windows unbootable.


All you have to do is make sure Winbloze is installed to a separate partition, load up  your Ubuntu Live cd, open a terminal and type sudo update-grub.
If you run XFCE(Xubuntu) desktop sudo doesn't work.
Type su in the terminal, enter password, hit enter and type update-grub.
Reboot and you'll have the option to boot whichever you want.
The other option is to install virtual box in Ubuntu and install Winbloze inside it as a program ( because that's all the pieceOshit is). Your box can't get infected when the next 8 year old figures out how easy it is to write a virus for that garbage.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2011)

Douger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > So far I am actually impressed, and pleasantly surprised, with Windows 7 as a whole.  There are some annoying little "pop up helpers" I'm trying to find out how to do away with but overall it's a very clean operating system.  There was an issue with windows explorer (not Internet explorer) freezing up but found an online fix at Microsoft.  The Media Center Software is great and easy to use and they've made it extremely simple to connect to a projector.  Still playing with it.
> ...



About a year ago I install XP in VB and it wouldn't work worth a shit so I xed it and not sure I want to try it with Win 7.  I'll dual boot for now but the first virus I get or the first time this computer is hijacked I'm ditching Windows and going back to Ubuntu full time.


----------



## avos (Mar 8, 2011)

Windows 7 is the best OS that Microsoft has produced so far, its interface is nice and its faster and better compare to Vista.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2011)

avos said:


> Windows 7 is the best OS that Microsoft has produced so far, its interface is nice and its faster and better compare to Vista.



Wow!  Ethel look!  Another paid advertiser!  How can I get a job like that?  
What?  Lie?  Hell, that's easy!


----------



## andypaul (Mar 21, 2011)

I am also hate with new office of windows 7. I like Office XP and i can get all things easily.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an older Dell 4550 that was my primary computer a couple of years ago.  I keep it running because I was too lazy to back up my docs, e-mail, address book and bookmarks so I still used it on occasion.  Well I finally backed everything up today and wiped the hard drive.  Loaded Ubuntu 10.10, wouldn't work, loaded Linux Mint 10, wouldn't work, finally loaded Linux Mint Xfce and it worked but very slowly.  Decided to give Win 7 a shot, loaded without a hitch, well one hitch, my old Labtec speakers won't work.  All the upgrades/patches downloaded and installed without any issues and the computer is faster now then when it had XP on it.
Needless to say I'm impressed!


----------

